# What got you into prepping?



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

Curious to find out what started everyone in prepping? Also, how long have you been prepping?


----------



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

That is a damn good question, and I am looking forward to seeing other peoples answers.

I started small, about 4 years ago. Winter can get pretty bad here and I work about 40 minutes away from my house. Back then I didn't know there was such a thing as a get home bag, but that's what I threw together to keep in my truck. I was a simple and cheap set up. I kept a coat, my boarding pants, a water bottle, and a package of pop-tarts in a backpack. I also put a blanket and emergency glass breaker in my truck. I often read about people being stranded for days after sliding off the road, and I wanted to make sure I had the essentials. 

As the winter came to a close, I thought to myself- why should I only be doing this in the winter? Something could happen just as easily year round.. And that turned into a whole new set up. It started with a BOB filled with goodies.. I started reading up on prepping and what I should carry on a day to day basis. 

Then, about a year ago, I came to yet another realization. Why the hell don't I start stocking up at my house. Yes I have several BOL, but I will need supplies on the way and before hand, if I have to bug in for a few. I did a quick inventory and realized I put all my efforts in a BOB, but if I were to make it home I wouldn't have anything here to support myself or my family, other then the groceries that we may have. This turned into a whole new list, one that I work on all the time. I have managed to build up a 6 month supply of food and essentials, and I have come to the point where I am able to rotate it with our meals. That's my story


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

Sounds very similar to my story. This area freaks out at the mention of 2 inches of snow, or a heavy rainstorm. For some reason the power companies have the hardest time getting the power back on after storms, and it has taken up to 6 weeks in some places to get reconnected. I decided that I wanted to have enough to cover these kinds of emergencies, etc. I don't expect a reason to bug out, but I do have a plan in place with a backup as well. i started raising rabbits recently for the meat, and it actually has picked up as a side business. I have sold the next three litters to a gourmet meat vendor at a local farmers market. I figure Ill use that $ to further prep. Rabbits are great, 1 female can produce a litter of 8-10 rabbits which are weaned and ready for slaughter in 10 weeks. I am looking into raising fish next. I think tilapia. We will see. I think i can setup a small outdoor pond for that. Anyway, thanks for your reply.


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

i started prepping when the russians were coming


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

I read _World War Z_ by Max Brooks. Got me thinking how one would survive a collapse, and so I bought a gun and started buying ammo. Later I read _Patriots_ by James Wesley, Rawles, and was shown a more likely collapse. I started buying more ammo. Shortly there after, I went to Haiti, and saw the destruction that their earthquake, and how virtually nobody there was self sufficient, and completely dependent on handouts. The rest, shall we say, is history.


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

I can't be cold, and I don't mean I hate to be cold or I can't stand being cold, I mean I can't be cold. If it gets the least bit chilly my fingers turn purple and white and I loose all feeling to them. You can't do much if you can't feel your fingers so about 7 years ago I bought a 6250 watt generator just in case an ice storm brought down the power lines. I have heated my small house with just 2 1500 watt oil filled heaters before so after I bought the ginnie first thing I did was fire it up and make sure the ginnie could handle the load and it hardly noticed the load. After that is was just hearing that everyone should have a few gallons of water and some flashlights and so forth. Then Katrina and seeing what those people went thru. It was probably about a year ago I started prepping in earnest with large supplies of food, water, firearms and ammo.


----------



## lorie (Aug 14, 2012)

I started last summer when a friend mentioned she stocked up on wine to use as a bartering item in a SHTF scenario. Then she had to explain what that meant. My first thought was "A world without wine??????????"
Then I realized the implications and found these forums and am on my way to a good, varied stock of supplies.

I never, ever ever thought I would own a gun but I do now. I got a 20 gage shotgun and had my first lesson last week. It was sorta fun but if everything was sunshine and rainbows forever I would probably forget I even had it.


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

Lorie, I'm 56 years old and never owned a gun until about a year ago Like your friend I thought of things to barter and I stocked whiskey and wine even though I don't drink either, only beer. If shtf I would have to give up beer. No way I could stock that much beer to last any appriciable amount of time. I do enjoy shooting my new toys.


lorie said:


> I started last summer when a friend mentioned she stocked up on wine to use as a bartering item in a SHTF scenario. Then she had to explain what that meant. My first thought was "A world without wine??????????"
> Then I realized the implications and found these forums and am on my way to a good, varied stock of supplies.
> 
> I never, ever ever thought I would own a gun but I do now. I got a 20 gage shotgun and had my first lesson last week. It was sorta fun but if everything was sunshine and rainbows forever I would probably forget I even had it.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

I started when Obama become president. And still prepping because he is president. Look at our debt, and to me we can not keep going down this road.


----------



## Condor (Dec 26, 2012)

Well, I spent my childhood being somewhat poor. We never had much, in the way a majority of kids have it today. We did have plenty to eat though and generally were happy with what we had. Gardening and hunting were a huge part of our daily staples. I also spent a lot of time with my Grandparents, who were Depression kids. They really taught me the value of being self sufficient, learning woodworking, keeping a pantry etc. My Grandfather gave me my first firearm, a Winchester pump .22. I still have it and many a small game have fallen to it. I believe this instilled a particular mindset on me from a very young age. Everywhere I have called home, I have planted a garden, hunted and made sure I had a little extra food in the cupboards as if some instinct told me this is what I needed to do. 

As far as being a 'prepper'? I'd say sometime before Y2K. I saw many factors blossoming before my eyes and started putting 2+2 together. Have not stopped since.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Anybody here ever been hit by a power cut? Welcome to the Stone Age!
We don't get them often here, the last one was about 20 years ago in the evening after dark, it only lasted an hour but I've never forgot it because I was totally unprepared, all I had was my battery-operated bike lamp, and apart from that there was no power, no light, no heating, no radio or TV, no computer,no phone, no cooking, heck not even a cup of tea, that's how bad it was!
Outside everywhere was pitch black, not a glimmer of light anywhere. (I lived in a quiet area)
And I never even had a battery radio, so the sense of total isolation, loneliness and total silence was very strong, like being thrown back into the stone age in the blink of an eye!
Since then i've prepped enough to make sure that if it happens again I've got enough items to take the shock out of it, power cuts are a 'taste of Armageddon' and I learnt my lesson well..


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

technically cub scouts and then boy scouts got me into prepping. started cub scouts when I was in 5th grade


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Socialist


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Cascadia Subduction Zone and the American depression that hit me hard in Oregon. Nothing above minimum wage jobs here.


----------



## miho (Jun 10, 2012)

I come from a family of preppers.i was born and raised in puerto rico and we always have storms and hurricanes.for me prepping comes natural.now I started prepping big time bout 3 yrs ago when I saw economy went from bad to worst. I thought with inflation pretty soon im gonna work for bills. I also thought what if I cant afford otc for the kids,or pay a dr thats when I started stocking up on otc meds. I can do small surgeries,i know ton of home remedies and all that thanks to my mom.so I would say economy got me prepping.i can cook on rocks,i can make stoves outa aluminum tins,name it I prob know it,that I thank my dad for. So I think im ready,heck I dont have a gun cos im scared because of my kids but I have a homemade flamethrower lol I made enough fire crackers as a child I can make small kabooms. I honestly dont think zombies are coming but if they did I say just bring it


----------



## BDylan (Jan 2, 2013)

Hugo...1989.


----------



## miho (Jun 10, 2012)

BDylan said:


> Hugo...1989.


Yup,that was bad hurricane.we had no power and no water for about a month.


----------



## srpumpkin (Sep 29, 2012)

Guess always was somewhere in the recesses of this aging brain. LOL. My parents went thru depression with 5 kids n a grandparents in a small house. Victory garden, bring back memories to any?, no food wasted, canned jellies, root cellar all on a property 200x200. U can do it easily, just plan it out n b resourceful. Thanks Mom/Dad.. then life happened. Good time turned into trying times n then the thrifty, Irish upbringing kicked in with a vengence. It all came back. Now with this economy, this pres., n the world situation, how can anyone not b.prepping unless u like pain n freezing/starving or paying the ultimate if, Infact, TSHTF.? Now I'm constantly thinking or doing something re. prepping while not at wrk. Now I'm getting stuff for kids since their not that into it as I n I want to mk sure they r going to b ok. Actually I enjoy it to me its fun with a very positive result.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

Lived in Homestead Florida when Hurricane Andrew hit, days with no food, little water, little help for 2 weeks before the first really showed up, couldn't leave, no electricity for 4 months and 6 for some, no water, phones tends to make you be prepared next time. We got through it by stripping what was left of a trailer I owed of its gas stove and propane tanks to cook, we had about 100 gallons of clean water and another 50 gals that needed to be boiled before drinking. Some canned goods and the first day or two of what was in the refrigerator/freezer but not enough for 6 people in my family and neighbors also for more than a week.


----------



## srpumpkin (Sep 29, 2012)

joec said:


> Lived in Homestead Florida when Hurricane Andrew hit, days with no food, little water, little help for 2 weeks before the first really showed up, couldn't leave, no electricity for 4 months and 6 for some, no water, phones tends to make you be prepared next time. We got through it by stripping what was left of a trailer I owed of its gas stove and propane tanks to cook, we had about 100 gallons of clean water and another 50 gals that needed to be boiled before drinking. Some canned goods and the first day or two of what was in the refrigerator/freezer but not enough for 6 people in my family and neighbors also for more than a week.


God Bless u guys. So glad u made it thru. Ur a perfect example of why we should all prep. Hope u all made ur thru I'm n glad to c u here. Stay well.


----------



## srpumpkin (Sep 29, 2012)

Sorry for the jumble on prev. Post. Just want to wish u well n hope ur all safe n well.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

My dad always had extra food, water, etc.. in the cabinets in the garage. Its what I grew up doing



Doc


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

srpumpkin said:


> Sorry for the jumble on prev. Post. Just want to wish u well n hope ur all safe n well.


Not a problem and I understood it fine. Thanks and we came through it fine and now have left S. Florida where I was born and live in Kentucky.


----------



## 5Runner (Jan 1, 2013)

The madness following Newton CT.

I no longer feel confident in my or my families future in this country...and I feel like I'm getting late start.

Not because I'm worried about some whack with an AR...but because of the way the country has reacted to it.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Your not getting a late start. Your getting started. Prepping has no beginning or end. Its a lifestyle to me. That makes sense.

I realized last year that because I live in Oregon and we dont have these hurricanes/tornadoes/massive earthquakes and power outages etc etc etc....That I became lazy and complacent. 

Through my own strong will and the help of people on this forum (I dont schmooze around too much) I have greatly increased mine and my families chances incase of SHTF.


----------



## srpumpkin (Sep 29, 2012)

5Runner, AsteroidX is dead on. It's never to late to start n remember there will always those who will not prep or r living in lala land n feel there's no need. Those r the first to loose when TSHTF. Your doing great n just keep thehead down n keep plugging along, ur family will b much better for it.
And keep ckng in here, they're r many that care n will pick ur spirits up n have great suggestions..


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

I think I have been into it the greater part of my adult life and was exposed to it from the earliest times I can remember from the late 40s to the mid 60s when I left to join the AF. As I've mentioned in earlier posts, I came up in a construction family and during the summer when work was a plenty and larger paychecks my Mother bought and filled ever nook and cranny with non perishable foods and house hold products to carry us through the winter months when Dad's check were slim or nonexistent. I carried this background on into adulthood, even in the years in and out of the military to cover myself and family in the event of an emergency. I started taking steps in 2008 beyond just a couple of paydays worth of food and a couple of boxes of ammo for a single 380 auto, to a couple of months of food supply and adequate stocks of ammo and more than one gun. The first stage of my goals is to enough have food, water and supplies to cover a minimum of six months.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Hurricane Andrew is what got me started. Watching waterspouts forming outside of your house being spawned from the hurricane, and then seeing the effects of the 300 mph super-tornadoes that were also spawned (which is what sawed the houses off at their foundation slabs) pretty much convinced me that you can be on your own for awhile before things start to normalize. I had a 100+ year old red oak come down across the road that blocked us from leaving the next day, but at least it missed my house. Many of my neighbors did not fare so well. I was just a student then, but we had stored up food, water and batteries, and had a little AM/FM 9-volt radio, and a chainsaw and rifle, all of which came in handy. I remember the sinking feeling when the storm hit and then we lost power. Sitting in the dark while wind hit your house so hard you could hear the wood popping. We finally became exhausted and fell asleep, and I was awakened by a huge burst of wind that hit the house so hard I actually jumped straight up out of bed and landed about six feet away from it, holding my arms out waiting for the house to implode.

The next day I sawed my way to freedom (a bunch of free firewood thanks to a grateful elderly couple who were neighbors and could not manage the storm cleanup themselves) and went to see the damage. Home after home destroyed, trees ripped out of the ground, corrugated metal roofing wrapped around telephone poles like someone had twisted it around with giant pliers, cars resting wheels up in the tops of trees, sail and power boats in the streets downtown, mobile homes flipped upside down, 2" x 4" boards sticking out of brick and cinderblock buildings after being hurled into them - busting a hole straight through the walls, chickens hanging from high tension wires 100 feet up in air by their necks - a poultry farm had been obliterated and the chickens were thrown into the high voltage wires and hung there after they were literally spot-welded to the lines, corpses of farm animals everywhere, and entire sections of forest leveled like God's own weed whacker had run wild. And at night, the two-legged rats came out trying to loot whatever they could find with law enforcement nowhere in sight.

We made it through quite well (we had a propane stove, so we could cook, and after two days I was able to snag a generator - I already had stocked up on gasoline). I was armed and had three large dogs (two German Shepherds and one Huskie), and since I had the generator, my closest neighbors slept at our house since we were the only ones with air conditioning (in August). We made it through without incident, and had a hell of a barbeque every night (people emptied their freezers before the meat spoiled, and we could make ice, so my house became Party Central). I had a propane grill as well. Most people were all electric and were SOL. I could heat water on the propane stove so we could bathe (or shower by pouring a kitchen sauce pot over your head after filling the tub with warm water - man, was that a luxury after sweating your a$$ off cleaning up storm debris).

After that experience, I buckled down and started learning all I could about what else I would need. I had always camped, hiked, fished and hunted, so I had some gear, but I started upgrading to better equipment, and kept on going, to this very day. I try and do one prep related thing per day, even if it is just putting some oil on my metal gear. I enjoy it, really.


----------



## srpumpkin (Sep 29, 2012)

I must admit ur story of ur experience was amazing n riveting. Even if others never have to experience what u did they should glean off it how important it is to prepare for any and all emergency for their families. Well done Vertiediger for surviving n expanding on ur prepay for emergencies.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

8/2009 I closed my business. Laid off 14 good people and began fire selling the assets. This created a little cash for me and no income. First thing I did was learn to live with less. Second was to eat for a lot less, and then start to become self sufficient with food, water, and power. My dads time came and he left me a hunting property that became my sole source of meat. I decided driving there was too costly for the meat so I figured out how to carry in building supplies and carry out meats after a few days do "construction.".

Having been in govt service (quasi LE) I was always into shooting, training, and my lack of income made me convert to 9mm from 45, and to guns with 22 versions or kits for continued training. I did learn to build a solar panel and found the efficiency of those made for me and low price points made it best to buy someone else made better, but I had to sell some silver for those. Fortunately I still have plenty. Without knowing in was a prepper I hoarded guns, ammo, silver, and dad left me a little gold and a lot of land. I was weak on water and food though. Now I have at least 40 trees growing in an area trees don't normally grow, an acre for veggies, and a BOL from the BOL with more of the same. You'd think water could be a problem but when you get 8 inches of rain a year and have the space it's pretty easy to accumulate. It was under ground too we found it and tapped it for the crops. They often say critters can be a problem for gardens. I call then protien and on the grill they taste great.



bennettvm said:


> Curious to find out what started everyone in prepping? Also, how long have you been prepping?


----------



## jrclen (Dec 22, 2012)

I was a boy scout and lived in the country all my life. It just comes natural.


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

My concern for my family's safety has grown steadily since Katrina. I only began to act after the election in November.

It is the combination of recent events that given me sufficient concern to prep: Lawlessness & gun confiscation after Katrina, economic conditions, political gridlock, uncontrolled government spending, Greece, Spain, Italy on the verge of economic ruin, increasingly unpredictable weather (global warming), Energy prices and the impact on food prices. You put it all together and the future looks neither bleak nor bright...definately something to prepare for.

I guess it is better to have it and not need it, than to need it and not have it.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I still don't consider myself a full fledged prepper, since I'm just starting to get into it. Matter of fact I don't even have a BOB yet. However since the Governor of NY got his gun control package passed into law I have come to the conclusion that sometime soon I may become an outlaw (along with about 1/2 the taxpayers in NY) in which case I'm not at all sure what's going to happen. Factor in the chosen one's request that congress abridge our constitutional rights and it seems like a disaster may be imminent. I am now looking to start getting some BOBs ready for the family. Ammo and firearms I'm good on but other supplies I'm lacking, especially a place to go if I have to split. Figuring it all out a little at a time though.

-Infidel


----------



## EvisRaptor (Jan 20, 2013)

Ok well what started me into looking at prepping was the sudden DEEP freeze that hit the UK about 2 years ago when for 2 weeks you could not get out of the village safely except by foot or a PROPER 4wd vehicle. Then for another week public transport was disrupted and another 2 weeks for all the ice to melt off the footpaths. While this was going on I kept thinking how lucky it was that no high winds blew in at that time so we still had power.

After it was all over I started looking at what it would take to outlast the same situation if the power had gone out as well, this made me realise just how fragile our western style civilisation is.


----------



## Bailey (Feb 20, 2013)

The Omega Man 1971.


----------



## Bailey (Feb 20, 2013)

EvisRaptor said:


> Ok well what started me into looking at prepping was the sudden DEEP freeze that hit the UK about 2 years ago


That particular winter lasted rather a long time too one day the temperature stayed below minus 13 and killed most of my plants.


----------



## Blademaker (Feb 22, 2013)

Old Man said:


> I started when Obama become president. And still prepping because he is president. Look at our debt, and to me we can not keep going down this road.


This.
The July before O'bozo got elected, my wife and I had a looooong Talk......been prepping to some degree ever since.
After this fool was re-elected, our efforts have re-doubled in a big way.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

After the most recent hurricane in New York I read about how people were starving, no electricity, No vehicles, and sleeping in tent cities. I imagined my family in a similar situation and I want to be ready in case California does get hit with a big earthquake.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

Let's see? 

Was it during scouting when I was urged to "Be Prepared"? Or maybe in the Hurricane Katrina aftermath when I saw all those people defecating in the Super Dome? Could have been during the "snowmageddon" in the North East when I was paralyzed for the better part of a month? Or maybe the recent summer storms in VA that knocked out power in parts of the town I live in for a full week? 

Sometime in there, I became a prepper...


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Living where I have over the years I've always prepped in one for or another. Over the years, since I'm settled in one place, I've ramped it up a bit. 4 years ago I really ramped up.


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

hayden said:


> I can't be cold, and I don't mean I hate to be cold or I can't stand being cold, I mean I can't be cold. If it gets the least bit chilly my fingers turn purple and white and I loose all feeling to them. You can't do much if you can't feel your fingers so about 7 years ago I bought a 6250 watt generator just in case an ice storm brought down the power lines. I have heated my small house with just 2 1500 watt oil filled heaters before so after I bought the ginnie first thing I did was fire it up and make sure the ginnie could handle the load and it hardly noticed the load. After that is was just hearing that everyone should have a few gallons of water and some flashlights and so forth. Then Katrina and seeing what those people went thru. It was probably about a year ago I started prepping in earnest with large supplies of food, water, firearms and ammo.


I get the impression that being cold doesn't work well for you. No sense in beating around the bush... just tell it like it is. ;^)


----------



## Mudder.Mitch (Jan 24, 2013)

Since I was 12 I think mabby earlier I remember my mom asking me y I used my old crappy back pack to go to school and my nice new big one was all filed up with "crap" be side my bed and I told her brad (my older cousin13 at the time ) told me aliens might come to earth and we are going to have to be redd to grab are stuf and run hide and fight back... We had a lot of time on are hands as kids haha now why I prep has changed threw the years and as i got older my toy cars and batman comics are no longer in my BOB but I've never stopped and I'm now 22 haha


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

After hurricane Katrina hit New Orleans I started prepping. Then Hurricane Rita hit Texas about a month later. I left with a 6 pack of bottled water and some tuna, two pistols and a mini14 thinking I would be prepared until the power was restored. Rolling into my town and eventually up my street, I notice power was not just out but power poles were down and cables strewn across the ground. Immediately I knew it wouldn't be a matter of hours till power would be restored. I primitive camped for 3 weeks eating vegatables from the garden and meat from the freezer. My family had an asian food store and I brought in generators to save the food and keep away the boo-boos. Its a sinking feeling sitting in the pitch black of night and hearing doors getting kicked in and an occasional gunshot. I made it known I was home by keeping a bonfire at night. I kept my dog close by and always made sure I was armed at all times. I had to discharge my weapon once but thank God nobody died.
Thats when I knew how ill prepared I was. But that was then. I'm all grown up now. To see my set up now and my secondary stuff and my tertiary supplies, one would prolly think I'm crazy. But I'm strangely proud of my action plan. All recent events has done is cause me to buy more ammo and things I anticipate will go up in value or price because panic in the masses has caused shortages and price gouging. I am honestly well prepared now. But one little incident and I would end up paying premium prices to restock. So I am constanly prepping and taking advantage of sales on ammo, weapons and food stuffs when economically feasable. Like this weekend in Walmart. They had one box of .38 JHP in a 100 pack. I'm set on ammo but if I got the money I'll pick up a box. Its all just barter currency to me. I see so many creative solutions on this sight that I have really upped my prepping skills thanks to some of the members on this forum. There is a generous wealth of information here on this site. With the recent upturn in traffic and the growning pains that come with it, we are seeing are fair share of profiteers and trolls, But the good so far outweighs the bad. Everyone here has value, even if they serve to be a bad example of what not to say or do. Just my $.02

punch


----------

